# Newbie looking for machine polisher



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

As above really. Im new to detailing and looking for a machine polisher. Ive paid for my car to be machine polished twice in the last 6 months due to me not having one and being scared to use one on my car. The first time it was done was because i had bits painted and wanted the rest of the car freshening up. Second time was because Vauxhall washed it with a brush and covered it in swirls again. The money ive spent i could of bought any of these
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-dual-action-polisher/cat_71.html

But not sure what one to go for. Any help or advise would be great.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The DAS6 and the Pro version will both do a great job. The pro version has more power and with the Group Buy it is about £99. However, there is nothing wrong with the normal machine


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

But out of all those in the link i posted would be better to buy? Not sure what i need to get with the polisher. Seem to be a few packages at different prices and products. Just need to hear from people with experience what would be best for me to start with.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Any of the kits would probably do a good job. If it was my money I would get some pads i.e. hexlogic and some Optimum polishes which are simply very easy to use, near endless worktime (if required) and clean up is also very easy, just wipe with a damp cloth. I think it was Junkman who recently said Optimum products were nearly perfect for beginners, I would mostly agree with that but add they are also great products for anyone 

Possibly the most common polishes are the Megs 105 & 205 (updated version of #80 & #83) and the Menzerna range. Both will do the job on almost any car, they work in different ways i.e. different technique but buying either would be a low risk purchase.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BenC1985 said:


> But out of all those in the link i posted would be better to buy? Not sure what i need to get with the polisher. Seem to be a few packages at different prices and products. Just need to hear from people with experience what would be best for me to start with.


First, take a look at this thread. As you are watching those videos, keep in the back of your mind that you will be substituting the PC-7424XP for the DAS 6 Pro. Also, use whatever detail spray that you can find locally. After watching those videos, all of your questions and concerns will be answered.


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks junkman. I will be watching your videos and learning before i even get the polisher out the packaging. Can someone please from this link tell me exactly what kit they would recomend
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-pro-dual-action-polisher/cat_81.html

Just i want to get the right kit. Ive looked at all of them and im more confused than ever. I looked at the megs kit with #105 +#205 with hexlogic pads as it was cheaper but im not sure if i should buy one of the more expensive ones.
If someone would look and post the link to the kit they would recomend id be very greatfull.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Junkman2008 said:


> First, take a look at this thread. As you are watching those videos, keep in the back of your mind that you will be substituting the PC-7424XP for the DAS 6 Pro. Also, use whatever detail spray that you can find locally. After watching those videos, all of your questions and concerns will be answered.


Never seen. Post on here from you junkman big fan of your vids


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

what car will you be using the dual action on?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BenC1985 said:


> Thanks junkman. I will be watching your videos and learning before i even get the polisher out the packaging. Can someone please from this link tell me exactly what kit they would recomend
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-pro-dual-action-polisher/cat_81.html
> 
> Just i want to get the right kit. Ive looked at all of them and im more confused than ever. I looked at the megs kit with #105 +#205 with hexlogic pads as it was cheaper but im not sure if i should buy one of the more expensive ones.
> If someone would look and post the link to the kit they would recomend id be very greatfull.


Have you watched the videos that I directed you to yet??? Why do you think that something more expensive, somehow equates to it being better??? You're taking something simple and trying to make it rocket science. This is NOT rocket science. It's so easy, a caveman could do it. It just takes time, not a master's degree! 



Nally said:


> Never seen. Post on here from you junkman big fan of your vids


I've been around here for years mate. Where have you been hanging out? :wave:


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

Junkman knows his sh*t. Lol loved your vids. Watched all of them before even placing an order for my polisher, time well spent.

Just to throw my tuppence in I went with the das6 menzerna intro kit. It was a great way for me personally to get into machine polishing. It has everything to get you started and by buying a smaller kit you don't get lumped with loads of polishes that you may not like.

Menzerna work we'll for me but its all about your technique and works best for you. Personal preference is a major part, you just goto try different things. 

Good luck buddy


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

I havent watched the videos yet. One because i will have to do it on my mobile and it will swallow my data and two because i havent had time. When i said "would i be better off with a more expensive package" i meant in terms of what you get in the package. For example the amount of pads and polish. I will be using it on my black Vauxhall corsa sport, the paints not mega hard.
I will be watching the videos when i can use a laptop and wifi at the weekend then i want to be placing my order for the machine polisher. Tbh im in no rush to buy anything i just want a good idea what will be best to start with so i dont order something that wont work for me. Thanks to all that have commented.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

TBH it sounds like you need to get a scrap panel to practice on once you have decided on the kit you going for. I would highly recommend this as it gives educates you as to how much pressure you can reasonably apply, technique and how the different pad and polish combos work.

Hexlogic pads with Meguiars 105 and 205 are an excellent combination on the DA. They work well on a Vauxhall Corsa.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BenC1985 said:


> I havent watched the videos yet. One because i will have to do it on my mobile and it will swallow my data and two because i havent had time. When i said "would i be better off with a more expensive package" i meant in terms of what you get in the package. For example the amount of pads and polish. I will be using it on my black Vauxhall corsa sport, the paints not mega hard.
> I will be watching the videos when i can use a laptop and wifi at the weekend then i want to be placing my order for the machine polisher. Tbh im in no rush to buy anything i just want a good idea what will be best to start with so i dont order something that wont work for me. Thanks to all that have commented.


You definitely don't want to watch those videos on a cell phone, you should always use a computer with my videos. Also, if you buy anything before you watch those videos, you'll be kicking yourself later. Since you're new to this, you don't realize how unnecessarily difficult you're trying to make this when it is not. It's not rocket science, it's making shiny paint.


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks very much Junkman!!! I am seriously going to watch your videos at the weekend and go from there. Once ive watched them all i will make a decision and buy a machine polisher soon.


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have watched all 5 parts to the video and have a good idea where to start now. Im in no rush to buy the machine polisher but i have an idea what kit i will buy when i do get one. Thanks Junkman!!!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

BenC1985 said:


> I have watched all 5 parts to the video and have a good idea where to start now. Im in no rush to buy the machine polisher but i have an idea what kit i will buy when i do get one. Thanks Junkman!!!


Good. Now you can see through all the choices out there and realize that TECHNIQUE trumps product every day.


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Junkman - thanks for all the vids. I've watched them several times and pick up different things I'd missed each time. I don't have the luxury of buying each/every item you use... i am getting as a bday gift, a Griots 6" random orbital and menzerna fg400 and sf4000 (I'm a beginner, but I plan on using fg400 in place of your megs 105 and the sf4000 in place of the m205). I realize you've said several times in your vids that technique trumps products every time, so find something you like and go with it, so.... that's my plan. 

I plan on practicing on about half of my hood on my work truck (it doesn't have a #2 on it, but pretty close to the condition of your sleeper car's hood). 

Now i've got to find the rest of your vids and watch them.... I'm thinking engine first, then wheels, then strip car, clay car, polish car, and seal. (sonax net shield, any experience with it?) BUT.... instead of making up my own system i'm gonna look for yours and follow it. Thanks again... Semper Fi.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

www.cleanyourcar.co.uk Tim and the team are awesome


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

rushguy said:


> ... I plan on practicing on about half of my hood on my work truck (it doesn't have a #2 on it, but pretty close to the condition of your sleeper car's hood).


You meant to say that you plan of practicing and perfecting your technique in a 1.5' by 1.5' area, CORRECT? :speechles:



composite said:


> www.cleanyourcar.co.uk Tim and the team are awesome


They seem to have everything you guys in the UK could possibly need detailing wise. :thumb:


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

haha.... yes Junkman, a 1.5 x 1.5 area.... guess that'd be about a 1/4 of my hood. Plan on taking it a step further though and once i get my technique down on that spot, doing another spot and then doing truck and then doing wife's old jeep, and making sure *your* technique becomes my habit before I hit my car with any polish.

found all your vids.... the haters gonna hate vid.... are those your cars? Hafta say, I love that nissan!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

rushguy said:


> ... found all your vids.... the haters gonna hate vid.... are those your cars? Hafta say, I love that nissan!


Nah.... I was just frontin'! :lol:


----------



## Brad93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone know where i can find the group buy for the DAS-6 Pro?


----------



## paulwilkinson (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi

I just picked up your conversation re Meg polishes..and which to use.. Can I say that I really sympathise with BenC1985... it really is difficult to get to grips with so much information and so many opinions. He is asking the questions that I ask.

I am a newbie to detailing and really not that clear about some of the right polishes to use / when and how often.
I have just received a kit with a Maguiars G220 V2 DA together with bottles of Megs 80/ 82/ and 83.polishes.
80 is described as speed glaze
82 is labelled as swirl free polish
8e3 is labelled as dual action cleaner and polish

......Could I ask some advice please...

Firstly, how does the 105 /205 relate to this 80;s range of the Meguiars .......which is the newer and which is the older range.....even, which is the better. Out of the 80's range which polish corresponds to which item in the 105 and 205.

Finally, of the three bottles I received in the kit how do I know which to us / when/ and how often.....I have a black RAV 4 and a black Civic both in very good condition with only superficial...marks and scratches.

Sorry to ask but you guys appear to know a lot more than I do about all of this...I have watched the Junkman videos and they were really helpful....its just trying to decide which are the right polishes and pads to go with them

Thankyou

Paul


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The 80 series from Meguiars has been around for many years, I think it was replaced with the 105/205 about 5 years ago. The 105 has the potential to be much stronger than 83. 

It has been many years since I last used any of this range so I am partially guessing here when I say 80 & 82 are very similar, 80 has lot of fillers (glaze) whereas 82 does not (happy to be corrected).

I was never really a fan of 83 when used with a DA although I should add most others did like it. Although I would quite happily choose 105/205 everyday over the older 80 range this does not mean it is rubbish. 80 is probably the closest to 205 it is just 205 is simply more flexible


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

paulwilkinson said:


> Hi
> 
> I just picked up your conversation re Meg polishes..and which to use.. Can I say that I really sympathise with BenC1985... it really is difficult to get to grips with so much information and so many opinions. He is asking the questions that I ask.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm going to give you, a novice, the same exact advice that I give EVERY novice. WATCH THESE VIDEOS and take notes. Everything that you are wondering is answered in those videos. I cover all the bases. I see that you have found them but after watching the series that I have linked too, step back in here or over at that thread and let's see if you have been enlightened.

The information is free. Take advantage of it. All you have to do is sit down and watch.


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Junkman.... no sweat on the frontin' you did it classy... no words needed. lol

That being said your technique WORKS! getting crazy scratches out of my truck that i didn't believe would come out... i've done several 1.5' squares on the truck (ya it looks kinda funny when i drive it in to work... but so what. 

I'm running into a problem of throwing dust with my polisher, and I swear you brought that up in one of your vids, but i can't rem which one?! I went to my notes cuz I know i wrote something down, but I must've been enjoying to much rum that night because all i wrote is 'Dust - polish' ?! I'm def not using to much i don't think, i'm doing 4 tiny drops like you do. can you pm me to the right vid?

much appreciated.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

rushguy said:


> I'm def not using to much *i don't think*, i'm doing *4 tiny drops* like you do. can you pm me to the right vid?
> 
> much appreciated.


Start with video 3 because yes, you're doing it wrong. You shouldn't be saying that *you don't think* because I am VERY specific in my videos. YOU SHOULD KNOW. You actually need to watch videos 3-5 again and this time, take better notes.


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

haha. Will do. figures.... i just watched 1 & 2 over again so.... i guess it'll be the whole series. 

can't help but say 'i don't think' because i'm still a novice and trying to make your techniques my habit.... not there yet. 

no rum during these next vids..... i promise.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Like I said before, I am very specific with amounts and values in my videos. Very specific. When you quote them wrong, it's time to go back to the videos again. The information is there, you just have to HEAR and SEE it when it comes across the screen. I know that my ugly mug is distracting but you just have to power past that.


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Aaah HA! I see now what I'd missed and my notes have been adjusted! What I missed was a lil technique in video 4, but I'm not gonna share it here, it's in the video.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Brad93 said:


> Anyone know where i can find the group buy for the DAS-6 Pro?


I would also be interested in a group buy


----------



## m_pragnell (Aug 9, 2013)

Got mine from clean your car.com sponsor on here so I hope it's not wrong to post that, great service arrived quickly and a great price especially with the group buy


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

READER84 said:


> I would also be interested in a group buy


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting one of these machines also. But I'd like to know how many times can you correct the paint before going through the clear coat.? I appreciate that there are lots of variables to this but as a guide I would like to know. My Mrs has just bought a vauxhall adam and its covered in swirls, ive asked the dealer to sort it but got no faith that they will do a proper job. Am I likely to do damage to the paint if I go over it again if it needs doing. What would people suggest I use in terms of pads / polish for a newbie to da on vauxhall paint? Thanks.


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Altea, there are FIVE of these videos. 




that is just part one. Total vids are 1.5 hours. Watch the vids, take some notes, then watch them a few more times. They cover everything you need to know, from machine, to polish, to prepping the paint for polishing (claying) to installing the backing plate and choosing your pad and installing it.... everything. I'm a beginner too, but i've watched those vids prob 5 times now, and still pick up something i've missed every time i watch them.

as far as paint thickness goes.... google search paint thickness guide or pdf and you should be able to find a pdf that lists diff car makes and how 'HARD' the paint is.... not how thick, but hardness.

As far as I know (and again.... i'm a newb, but have been doing a bunch of reading) there is no way to tell how thick your clear coat is without purchasing or borrowing a paint meter. here's one: http://www.detailersdomain.com/Defelsko-Positest-DFT-Combo-Paint-Meter_p_498.html

I haven't got one myself yet (cost prohibitive for me) but you might be able to go to a detail shop and ask them to measure clear coat thickness for you? just call and ask if they have a paint meter, and if they'd do it?

Polishing takes off literally MICRONS of paint, not millimeters.... if you can't catch the swirl/scratch with your fingernail, you have clearcoat damage, not paint damage. to take of paint, you're talking about wet-sanding or dry sanding which is WAAAY above my ability level.

There is also a pdf you can google search for (it's on this forum somewhere?) 'guide to machine polishing pdf detailingworld' is what i'd google.... it covers issues unique to folks in the UK and europe (mostly transformers etc for different power requirements and products more readily available over on your side of the world).

Hope this helps.... watch the vids (they're long, but funny and filled with great info) and then pull the trigger on a machine and some pads and polish and some clay and some towels... then if you still have questions, hit me up. I was in your same position about a month and a half ago. good luck mate.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I spent some time over the last couple of days watching Junkman's video's, very informative and a 'must' for newbs like myself! 

Good work Junkman!


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877


Thanks lowejackson, i found it just after posting, lol


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I wached the videos last night very helpfull thanks junkman any part i didnt have was a garage too work in i can any do outdoor that not good?


----------



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

Im in the same position as you. I have no garage or no way of borrowing one. So once i buy my polisher i will have to do it outside. One panel at a time to save me messing something up or the weather messing it up for me.


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

BenC1985 said:


> Im in the same position as you. I have no garage or no way of borrowing one. So once i buy my polisher i will have to do it outside. One panel at a time to save me messing something up or the weather messing it up for me.


Same here.

Bought the DAS-6 pro a week ago and just done my bootlid outside, constantly hoping it didn't rain again.

What I'd do for a garage!!!!

Sonus SFX1 on an SFX1 pad, then SRP on a finishing pad, then Megs liquid wax.

Very impressed, will do the whole car over the next few weeks.


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

for those of you with no garage/indoor space to work.... this is a great option, i know mobile detailers use these for jobs on customer's premises that don't have a garage with water or if garage is full of other cars/toys that aren't being cleaned...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/LB-International-Pop-Up-Gazebo/24376135

that being said, outside is probably fine during evening/morning as long as paint is cool to touch when you start, you're fine.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

There are Walmart's in the UK?


----------



## rushguy (Jul 26, 2013)

Dunno? But I'm sure there's a place they can get a pop up gazebo.


----------



## discobob (Aug 12, 2013)

Junkman2008 said:


> There are Walmart's in the UK?


We have Walmart - just called Asda over here :lol:

First post and I am replying to Junkman!!!! Love your YouTube vids - will be having my first attempt with a DA on my wife's junker next week before touching my Jag!!

Bob


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

discobob said:


> We have Walmart - just called Asda over here :lol:
> 
> First post and I am replying to Junkman!!!! Love your YouTube vids - will be having my first attempt with a DA on my wife's junker next week before touching my Jag!!
> 
> Bob


Thanks and welcome to the forum. Bunch of good guys and gals over here. :thumb:


----------



## Pershing (Jul 28, 2013)

rushguy said:


> for those of you with no garage/indoor space to work.... this is a great option, i know mobile detailers use these for jobs on customer's premises that don't have a garage with water or if garage is full of other cars/toys that aren't being cleaned...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/LB-International-Pop-Up-Gazebo/24376135
> 
> that being said, outside is probably fine during evening/morning as long as paint is cool to touch when you start, you're fine.


Gazebo wize you can get some good value ones from argos, like the one below for less than £40.
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/6502777/Trail/searchtext>GAZEBO.htm


----------

